

Unsearchable - jayaram

Hi all,
    I am interested in investing my time in a new idea called the Unsearchable. Many of us would have faced problems in the past where the search in a Google does not lead us to a solution. Some people should have found their own way in solving the problem. So we do want to give credits to people who find solutions to problems which are unsearchable. This was my basic idea.<p>I would like to basically create a site where users can post a solution to a problem which could never be found over the internet. We maintain a credit base system for people who find the solution. Credits are given if others like the solution and others may modify it and discuss about it in the comments. I don't know if something like this exists or not.<p>Please help me get your views on it. I know its a dumb idea :D but I want to know the facts about how good it would be if its implemented.
======
timmorgan
This sounds a lot like StackExchange site. I understand you're limiting it in
scope to only things that are impossible (or difficult) to find on the Web
already, but the main problem I see with that is that many (most likely more
than half) of users of QA sites didn't do a Google search to start with.

Some of the draw of a QA site is that someone can ask the question and the
answer comes to them -- there's nothing to filter out the "easy" questions, or
in the case of your idea, the already-answered questions.

------
grobolom
Sounds like a cool idea, though it's not the first time I've heard something
like this proposed. I was wondering how you'd decide if something was
'Unsearchable'? It seems to me that most of the problems you'd find nowadays
are being mentioned and solved online. There are also plenty of basic
communities (as simple as Yahoo Answers) that fill part of the same niche. I
think it would be tough to get past that.

------
itistoday
_I would like to basically create a site where users can post a solution to a
problem which could never be found over the internet. We maintain a credit
base system for people who find the solution. Credits are given if others like
the solution and others may modify it and discuss about it in the comments. I
don't know if something like this exists or not._

It sounds very similar to StackOverflow.

~~~
jayaram
I thought stackoverflow was more of programming problems ?

